# T levels



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h got tested and they said he is on the normal range. His level
was 350. So yeah it's in the range but on the low end. I don't know what to do. I don't want to push too hard but I have read that some doctors will prescribe testosterone for people who have symptoms but are on the low end of normal. 
She told him to drink a glass of wine a day to help with his cholesterol. Maybe she thinks it will help his libido. 
We used to go at it like rabbits and now we are at once a week. I don't know if I should accept and move on. What if this is bad for him? But I don't want to come off like I'm just trying to get more sex either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hormone levels are good for more than libido. They promote bone and brain health


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

350 is low enough for many to have symptoms that can be treated. Average for a 40 year old is around 600. Mine bounced around from a little above 350 to below 300. Not everyone has the same first symptoms. For me, my sex drive or ability wasn't an issue, but I couldn't think or focus, and it took too much effort to do much physically. My career was about to go downhill quickly and I couldn't enjoy doing things with my family.

Find another doctor if that doctor won't treat him. Many of the "experts" have strong opinions, but they don't agree. How old is he? Here are average levels:
Normal Testosterone Levels in Men by Age - Free and Total Healthy Male Ranges


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> My h got tested and they said he is on the normal range. His level
> was 350. So yeah it's in the range but on the low end. I don't know what to do. I don't want to push too hard but I have read that some doctors will prescribe testosterone for people who have symptoms but are on the low end of normal.
> She told him to drink a glass of wine a day to help with his cholesterol. Maybe she thinks it will help his libido.
> We used to go at it like rabbits and now we are at once a week. I don't know if I should accept and move on. What if this is bad for him? But I don't want to come off like I'm just trying to get more sex either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No don't just accept it. Is this a family dr? If so see a urologist. Symptoms should drive treatment to a degree. My dr mediates me to approx 600. My drive is much stronger now and I can't keep my mind out of the gutter. 

My wife is pleased.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Revel said:


> 350 is low enough for many to have symptoms that can be treated. Average for a 40 year old is around 600. Mine bounced around from a little above 350 to below 300. Not everyone has the same first symptoms. For me, my sex drive or ability wasn't an issue, but I couldn't think or focus, and it took too much effort to do much physically. My career was about to go downhill quickly and I couldn't enjoy doing things with my family.
> 
> Find another doctor if that doctor won't treat him. Many of the "experts" have strong opinions, but they don't agree. How old is he? Here are average levels:
> Normal Testosterone Levels in Men by Age - Free and Total Healthy Male Ranges


Wait... thinking and focusing? Not enjoying things with your family? That's my husband! Along with low drive now. And the sex drive has actually been an issue only the last few months. So, really, the mental/psych things he is being treated for could likely be due to low T instead??? And they have NOT checked for it at all! My guess is because he is only 31 and the symptoms started in his mid/late 20s... NOW I have the possible argument to get him in gear to get it checked.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

I just posted on this subject on another thread, but since it is relevant here, I'm copying part of what I had written:

I recommend the book "Testosterone for Life" by Morgentaler (available from Amazon.com) and have your H read it too. The author is a Harvard urology professor, M.D., and men's hormone, libido, and prostate cancer researcher. Many doctors don't understand that they need to check for 'free testesterone level' (not just total T since much of it can be the bound/unavailable kind), and that they need to check other hormones too such as estradiol, LH, and prolactin because high/low levels of those can also cause libido problems.

It would be a good idea for your H to get a complete hormonal panel blood test that includes tests for:

Total T
** Free T (best test for this is called analog free T a.k.a. RIA test)
SBHG
Estradiol E2
Thyroid panel including TSH, T3, T4
Cortisol
Prolactin
Progesterone
Hemoglobin and iron (CBC and ferritin, not hormones)
PSA
LH
DHEA-S
FSH

If you don't have insurance paying for most of the costs of the tests, then the most important ones are the Free T test, PSA, hemoglobin, and an estradiol test (you'll want to monitor those when supplementing T). Some men convert much of the added T to estrogen (estradiol) and need to take estrogen blocker pills in addition to doing the shots, and that is why estradiol needs to be checked before and after starting the T shots.

The younger your guy (with low libido) is, the more full set of hormones (and other possibilities) should be checked since the problem might be caused by something more than simply aging. If a 30 year man already has low T, he might have a problem with his pituitary gland and should have his prolactin and LH checked (I think it was those, I don't have the book on hand at the moment and this is from memory).

The T shots (weekly) seem to work the best from what I've read in this book and on the net. Many men don't absorb the gels and creams well and those actually cost more. (Some docs only prescribe the expensive gel such as Androgel because it is patented and pushed by drug reps, and I think it is worth finding a doc who is more flexible.) Pellets are inserted longer term and it is too difficult to adjust the dose. Shots more than 10 days apart cause many men to 'crash' after 7-10 days and feel worse with withdrawal symptoms so a weekly schedule is best. Your doc can show your H how to inject himself (or find a doc who will). 

I suggest that you and your H become as informed as possible about these hormone tests and not necessarily just rely on one doc's opinion unless he is a specialist in male hormones and libido issues. Most GPs or Internists have very little training in this area. It is worth getting a second opinion and seeing a specialist.

---

In this book, the author says a total T level of 350 ng/dl causes him to be suspicious that the free T level will be low. The free T level is the one that really matters.

Diwali, please keep us posted. My H and I are going through the same thing (haven't gotten the tests yet except for total, working on convincing him), so I'd love to hear about what your H's free T level is.

Note that many 'low T' clinics will treat a total T level of 350 ng/dl or below. (I don't prefer a low T clinic since they are more one-size fits all and seem less flexible than a good specialist, they might only prescribe cream for example and not offer shots. But if all else fails, they might be an option.) 

The above mentioned book says the total T level test is only accurate to 50 ng/dl, so you H's level might really be 300 or 400 ng/dl. Your H is on the low end though, and since it sounds like he has symptoms he may well benefit from treatment.

The doc that wrote the book says he gives the man a prostate biopsy before starting T treatment. I think getting a biopsy (before starting T shots) could alleviate any fears of adverse effects on the prostate if you or your doctor are worried about that. This author has a very interesting chapter on T and prostate cancer which is worth reading - the bottom line is that his long term research seems to indicate that adding T is only a problem if you already have prostate cancer and your T is much lower than average. He explains that in some cases, T supplementation can be given to some men who have been cured of prostate cancer and even sometimes to quite elderly men who have cancer but a very slow growing one.

The author explains how 'normal' levels are decided for most test results. In most cases, a lab test result level is considered normal if it is not in the lowest or highest 2.5% regardless if your level is giving you symptoms, and often the level percentiles are not even adjusted for age. So your doc might have said your H's levels were 'normal' (if he is reading it off the test results report from the lab) even though they were actually the average value for an 70 or 80 year old man. 

I wonder why there is hardly any discussion of T testing or actual numbers on this forum. I also think women with low libido should get tested for testosterone and estrogen levels too. If there is no more possibility of pregnancy (post-menopause, hysterectomy, tubes tied, or H has a vasectomy, etc.), then women can also get a prescription for compounded testosterone cream, gel, or lozenges.

I think you should be proactive in talking to your doctor, asking for tests, and finding a different doc if he doesn't feel comfortable with the subject (many general practitioners have little to no training in T supplementation). 

Stonewall, thank you for telling us your T numbers, it is very helpful to hear men's results with T supplementation. Do you know your free T average values (either before or after)?

Here is an interesting web page on testosterone I came across just now when searching for info on T levels: 

Testosterone Wisdom

(it looks informative but I've only skimmed it so far)


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Forgot to mention: T supplementation will cause low/no fertility (temporary) for men while they are on it unless they take other meds (injectable hCG or oral clomiphene). So if you are still trying to get pregnant, it might not be an option for H, or your H would need the other med(s) in addition to the T supplements. It is difficult to find a doc with expertise in this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Check and recheck your insurance. The retail cost of a 90 day supply of Androgel 1.62 if you have no insurance is north of $1,600


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Kari said:


> Forgot to mention: T supplementation will cause low/no fertility (temporary) for men while they are on it unless they take other meds (injectable hCG or oral clomiphene). So if you are still trying to get pregnant, it might not be an option for H, or your H would need the other med(s) in addition to the T supplements. It is difficult to find a doc with expertise in this.


Natural supplements and other things with no bad side effects that increase testosterone, saw palmeto, ZMA, exercise, sex, eating healthy etc.

If your H has high blood pressure problems then that can also cause many complications regarding erection, and libido, some vitamin D and magnesium can lower blood pressure, no bad side effects/symptoms.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Kari said:


> I just posted on this subject on another thread, but since it is relevant here, I'm copying part of what I had written:
> 
> I recommend the book "Testosterone for Life" by Morgentaler (available from Amazon.com) and have your H read it too. The author is a Harvard urology professor, M.D., and men's hormone, libido, and prostate cancer researcher. Many doctors don't understand that they need to check for 'free testesterone level' (not just total T since much of it can be the bound/unavailable kind), and that they need to check other hormones too such as estradiol, LH, and prolactin because high/low levels of those can
> 
> ...


sorry but dnt remeber.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If he does find the right doctor, I highly recommend the shots versus the Androgel. Much different. And test has been so demonized by the mainstream media that people are afraid to even mention it to their doctors. It's a wonder drug, the fountain of youth and worth every limited and temporary negative side effect.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Check and recheck your insurance. The retail cost of a 90 day supply of Androgel 1.62 if you have no insurance is north of $1,600


T shots are much cheaper than something patented like Androgel if you ask your doc to teach you to self-inject at home (or W can inject H). Might be only 25 to 50 US Dollars per month if you don't have any insurance, and even cheaper of course if you have insurance with a small copay.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you done the shots personally? I'd like to hear your experiences if so, e.g. dosage, before and after T levels, price monthly, good or bad effects on libido and side effects.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Kari said:


> Have you done the shots personally? I'd like to hear your experiences if so, e.g. dosage, before and after T levels, price monthly, good or bad effects on libido and side effects.


Self injecting is easy once you get used to it. The butt cheeks are fleshy and you'll be doing it 1-2-3 after a few times. 

Most regular dosages are 1cc every or every other week. 

Your levels should go up after a few weeks and the libido will skyrocket. Neg SE? Maybe a little extra back hair, some back acne and the 'ball shrinkage' comes back if you stop using it. 

You'll have more energy and stamina and if you do it right (with a good exercise program, diet and proper rest), you'll feel 20 years younger. 

When done as described above, it will also help build some lean muscle and burn fat. But by itself, test will not make you look much different.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I did the shots for a while but found that testopel was the better option for me.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if he should go to a urologist or an endocrinologist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm wondering if he should go to a urologist or an endocrinologist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A third option is to find a hormone clinic. I’ve seen several doctors had and to go through several before finding one that was competent in this field. If you see a mainstream endocrinologist or urologist, then the treatment that you’ll get is like rolling dice. It depends on what philosophy that they personally subscribe to. Also, from what I’ve read of other experiences, many of the doctors who are willing to prescribe testosterone do a horrible job of managing it. Here are some facts and suggestions that I wish I known about:

There are 4 financial models of hormone treatment doctors:

1. Mainstream doctors: Office visits and consultation are likely covered by insurance. If not, then they have typical charges. Lab work will also have standard pricing. Medications also have standard pharmacy prices. Their treatment plans depending on their personal philosophy. They tend to be much more conservative, and are less likely to prescribe hormones unless the patient is severely deficient. Endocrinologists seem to make most of their money treating diabetes and hypothyroidism. 

2. Internet clinics: Consultation is usually cheap, or possibly free. Lab work may have standard pricing. However, you are locked into buying medication through them, and their medication tends to be very expensive. That’s how they make their money. Their business model motivates them to sell you anything that you want. 

3. Hormone clinics: Consultation can be expensive. Lab work may have standard pricing, though it may be bundled with the consultation fee. Medication may be either cheap or expensive, depending on whether sell it, or whether they write a standard prescription so that you can get it through any pharmacy. 

4. Executive clinics (beware): These tend to be located in larger cities. The doctors tend to be competent. However, their consultation fees tend to be very expensive, and they may inflate lab fees. Medication prices may be standard, if they write standard prescriptions that can be filled through regular pharmacies. They tend to want to provide a “comprehensive” plan, which is poorly defined. They may try to do tests and treatments that are completely unrelated to testosterone.

I finally ended up getting good treatment from a hormone clinic (Bodylogicmd). They have lots of experience with testosterone treatments, and they aren’t surprised by much. Consolation fees aren’t cheap ($500 for the initial visit), though lab work and medications are standard. 

Make phone calls before you make an office visit. They should be ready to provide you with answers. Ask the following:


Assuming that testosterone treatment is warranted, what would be the total cost for the first year of treatment, including office visits (or phone consulations), lab fees, and medication? What would be the total cost for the second year of treatment?

Would I receive a standard prescription that I can use at any pharmacy, or would I need to buy medications through you?

If injections are suggested, would I be able to self-inject at home, or would I need to make an office visit?

If injections are required, how often do your patients do the injections? (I’d be wary of any doctor that prescribes injections at frequency of less than once a week. Run away if they say they give injections every 2-3 weeks.)

Do they normally monitor and treat estrogen levels for their testosterone patients? (They should be monitoring, and it should be standard practice to treat it with Arimidex).


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you. I am going to bring this up in sex therapy this week. 
I asked him if he wakes up with an erection or feels horny in the morning and he said no. I asked him how often he thinks about sex during the day and he said hardly ever and he hardly ever gets hard during the day because he's too busy. 
This is not normal for a 37 year old man. And he claims he doesn't masturbate? So he is ok with one orgasm a week, doesn't think about sex and doesn't masturbate. 
Our MC gave us three books for inspiration. Honestly I think they were for him to broaden his sexual horizons. He hasnt looked at any of them. One is a Joy of Sex, one is famous works of art depicting sexual situations and one is a book of erotic short stories. I asked him yesterday and he said he hasn't been reading lately. 
I am praying that our MC has connections to someone who can treat low T based on symptoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also I texted him yesterday that I had sex dreams about him and all he said is something about how I'm weird. Yes I remember a lot of my dreams and they are crazy but come on.....If he told me that about me I would be turned on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Has he gotten his thyroid checked? What was his TSH? 

You might to start looking for possible doctors or clinics in your area in case your marriage counselor doesn't have a recommendation. You could start making phone calls now to get prices and policies. Do you live in a large metropolitan area? If your marriage counselor doesn't have a recommendation, you might want to see if you can get his/her support to encourage him to seek treatment.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

She's a well known sex therapist so I would hope she has connections. 
I just feel weird about this, like I'm just looking for sex but I am also worried about his health. And it's just the total lack of interest or desire except once a week I find odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And no he hasn't had his thyroid checked in a year. Last year it was normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

My doctor tested me, and my numbers are very low but withing normal range. He and I talked, and based on the problems I'm having we chose to go ahead with a supplement.



Runs like Dog said:


> Check and recheck your insurance. The retail cost of a 90 day supply of Androgel 1.62 if you have no insurance is north of $1,600


Axiron, one of the competitors to Androgel, has a $25 copay sponsored by the manufacturer, regardless of whether your insurance covers it or not.

We chose to have a compounding pharmacy compound a cream for me. I paid $40 for a 3 months supply. I apply the cream to my forearms after I shower. I think the base is just a cold cream of some sort. It's oderless, colorless, and isn't sticky at all.

I have been using it for a couple of weeks now. I have noticed a difference in my symptoms.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to ask how long it takes to kick in. It might be startling if he is suddenly jumping me every day. Or maybe not...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I was going to ask how long it takes to kick in. It might be startling if he is suddenly jumping me every day. Or maybe not...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He can always adjust his dosage downwards (unless he is using pellets) by decreasing amount of injection solution, cream, gel, or can cut patches in half or reapply less often. That's why I wouldn't go with pellets until he and his doc have found the correct dosage (going by how he feels and blood test numbers). It often takes a few plus/minus dosage adjustments (over the course of a few months) to find the optimal dose for specific individual.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you both. I am so stressed out by this, then I think I shouldn't be, but I know I am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I am praying that our MC has connections to someone who can treat low T based on symptoms.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try googling and emailing Nelson Vergel (one of the book authors on the subject of T supplementation) and ask him for any suggestions on how to find a knowledgeable doc. Or call the Life Extension Foundation for recommendations on 'life extension, anti-aging' docs. Life Extension Foundation itself can order the blood test if all else fails (it is easier to ensure insurance reimbursement if your own doc orders the tests, else you might have to pay the full $$ amount).

Actually the first thing to try is to ask your own doc and your H's current doc to refer you to someone who specializes in male T supplementation. That will give your doc the job of calling around and finding someone. 

The people in my area who specialize in this tend mostly to be nurse practitioners. Often OB/GYNs and fertility specialists can recommend a good nurse practitioner who specializes in hormones for both men and women. 

Nurse practitioners won't charge you a huge fee. Find one that it part of your insurance network. Google docs and nurse practitioners in your area and look in the yellow pages and call them to ask them. 

Did you ask your H's doc to test your H's 'free testosterone' level? The free T level is much more important than total T (since total T includes bound/inactive T). The free T level might fall into the zone where your H's current doc will prescribe the T supplements himself.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg I was just reading that having difficulty Oing is a part of this. Hell to the yes. I think he gets frustrated because he can't O during PIV all the time or he wears himself out trying and I have to give him an Hj. Which I completely don't mind doing but it bothers him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband just got a T injection today for a level of 400. Doctor says to come back in 3 weeks for another, then maybe he can start using the gel depending on his response. He has had very low energy, mood, libido...etc.. His B12 was low, uric acid on the high side, and cholesterol/trigylcerides elevated. So, we have already implemented diet changes and have started walking in the evenings.

Hoping to have my HD, fun loving hubby back soon!!!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck to you! 
His cholesterol is a little high. I wouldn't be surprised if b12 is low as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

dixieangel said:


> My husband just got a T injection today for a level of 400. Doctor says to come back in 3 weeks for another, then maybe he can start using the gel depending on his response.


This is an example of some of the dumb stuff that some doctors are doing. His testosterone levels will spike up for a few days, and then shoot back down. By the end of one week, they will have dropped most of the way back to 400 again. The high levels of testosterone will slow down his own production, so that by 2 to 3 weeks, they will be lower than his original 400. Additionally, the high levels of testosterone may increase his estrogen levels, depending on the dose, and can make him feel worse.

Men generally need injections at a frequency of no less than once a week.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

dixieangel said:


> My husband just got a T injection today for a level of 400. Doctor says to come back in 3 weeks for another, then maybe he can start using the gel depending on his response.


You might want to ask your doc to refer to you a another doc or nurse practitioner that specializes in T supplementation. It is a red flag that his doc would give an injection and say 'come back in 3 weeks'. From what I've read, injections should be given weekly (some men even choose to inject twice a week). Your H will feel better for a few days then crash in about 8-10 days and feel extremely fatigued (assuming the doc gave him a big enough dose). That is a roller coaster he doesn't want to ride.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

... Wow..I hadnt read all the posts here...I will check into it! Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I texted him earlier about whether he would consider treatment. He didn't answer. I asked him when I got home and he said he doesn't know. 
I honestly don't know what I'm going to do if he won't. I am feeling very unsexy and asexual, the more time goes on the less effort I feel like putting into looking good. Like why even bother? He doesn't care and all I would be doing is attracting other men, and for what? 
It's not just that we only have sex once a week. I am tired of never getting a reaction from him. I could walk around naked and bend over, do yoga, and he wouldn't get hard. 
Last night we started fooling around and I went to get a clean towel. He barked at me that we had used towels that we could use. (just used to dry off) I just lost the mood. Like seriously, your wife is naked waiting for sex and your so concerned with the towel situation that you get mad about it? 
I just laid down next to him and asked him why the towels are more important and he says "you know me". 
Yes the MC has said he's a bit OCD. 
I asked him if there's anything I can do to make him more attracted to me and he said "that's not it."
We have been in huge fights over sex before and I just got up and went to sleep in another room and begged him to please leave me alone because I didn't want to say anything I would regret. 
He said he was sorry and left. 
I texted him this morning and said sorry and he blamed the whole thing on stress and said we need to get away. 
No you need some testosterone. 
I can't keep living like this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just asked him if he really wanted sex last night or just went along and he said "I don't know, I was tired."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

injection twice weekly are what works best for me,no highs or lows.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Try another approach. If he's tired of being tired, then let him know that testosterone could potentially help him a lot, as well as help him loose body fat.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Make sure you have regular tests for hematocrit.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He could probably lose maybe fifteen pounds. 
He told me he is afraid it will change his personality and make him aggressive. I told him its not steroids, I encouraged him to do research online and see what other people's experiences are. 
Then we were watching tv, I was barely paying attention, a young husband tells his wife they should take a day off together and she says they could go shopping and he says in a sexy voice "that's not what I had in mind." 
I went in the bathroom and cried and cried. Because my h would have said lets go shopping, or to a park or work in the house. 
We had a really long talk and I think he gets how close I am to my breaking point. I told him something has to change because I can't live like this. he said he hates seeing me mad and crying so much. I think he gets it. 
I told him basically if nothing changes I'm basically going to become asexual, he was really surprised and worried. But I keep thinking why should I dye my hair and wear make up and shave my pubes and try to look nice when he doesn't notice anyway? I think he gets it now. At least I hope he does. 
We also talked about ways to reduce his stress but I said with his lack of masturbation and erections it isn't just stress. It can't be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

diwali, to be fair, testosterone actually is a steroid, but with proper dosage he will not have roid rage.

I think I am going through the same thing, but without proper diagnosis it really is hard to sort through all the factors... I specifically asked my doc last year to check my T levels, but as far as I could tell from his explanation and the lab result sheets, he only requested total levels and not free or the other hormones that affect androgen levels.

I started a porn moratorium several months ago, and for the most part have not slipped up at all, it has been almost 2 months since I've sought it or given it any thought and what it feels like is pure asexuality and I hate it. I can't even remember having a good stiffie for atleast a month, I was able to pleasure myself a few weeks ago, but it was a lot of work and stimulation for a few seconds of pleasure, and I haven't felt like it is worth it at all soon.

Problem is I've started a new relationship, and its becoming sexual, but there is no wind in my sail and it multiplies the problem. So tomorrow I'm dropping into my docs office and hope to get this looked into and fixed - as for my lifestyle and emotional state it actually has been feeling decent, work has been more satisfying lately than it has for a couple years, I have been walking lots and lifting weight a little, but not as intensely as I should... This really sucks because the more you dwell on it the more it fizzles the libido and its pretty hard to deal with it without giving it thought so its a bit of catch 22. Personally I just really hope there is some "fluidity" in sexuality because I literally want to pound things with my hips, so horny but so little physical sensation or prolonged interest, and I feel like I really need that, have turned things off for so long it feels like, and I think porn would jumpstart things, but then I don't want it as a crutch, cause I really don't want to have to think of porn when I am with a sexy woman live, nor do I even want any kind of promiscuity, just a good fun romp.


----------



## texasaggie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Clomid-helped me tremendously*

320 is within the normal range but that is for ALL men and ALL ages. If your husband is less than 60 it would be considered low. I am 39 and noticed a decline in my libido (so did my wife) I got tested and came in at 380. Rather than Testosterone replacement my Urologist suggested Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) 25mg per day. Clomid is technically a female fertility drug but has the same effect on men. It works to trick the body into making more Test naturally rather than replacing it with artificial test. After 4 weeks my T-Levels were up to almost 700. The best thing is that unlike Testosterone replacement Clomid doesn't cause any permanent changes in test production.

One word of warning though. It also increases your sperm count. Great for making babies but if your not wanting kiddo's take the necessary precautions. (My wife was pregnant within three weeks but we were trying.




diwali123 said:


> My h got tested and they said he is on the normal range. His level
> was 350. So yeah it's in the range but on the low end. I don't know what to do. I don't want to push too hard but I have read that some doctors will prescribe testosterone for people who have symptoms but are on the low end of normal.
> She told him to drink a glass of wine a day to help with his cholesterol. Maybe she thinks it will help his libido.
> We used to go at it like rabbits and now we are at once a week. I don't know if I should accept and move on. What if this is bad for him? But I don't want to come off like I'm just trying to get more sex either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> He told me he is afraid it will change his personality and make him aggressive. I told him its not steroids, I encouraged him to do research online and see what other people's experiences are.





Lon said:


> diwali, to be fair, testosterone actually is a steroid, but with proper dosage he will not have roid rage.


Lon is correct. It is a steroid, but it's not likely to make him overly aggressive, even in large doses. He'd only be supplementing with enough testosterone to get his levels back to what is more typical for a man his age. Many consider "roid rage" to be a myth. What it can do is help a man feel less apathetic, happier about life, and more willing to do things.

Lon, what were your levels? As I understand it, total testosterone levels are usually a pretty good indicator. In theory, total could be fine, while free might be low, but they usually are pretty well in sync. If your total was less than 400, then you are almost certainly benefit from therapy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Revel said:


> Lon, what were your levels? As I understand it, total testosterone levels are usually a pretty good indicator. In theory, total could be fine, while free might be low, but they usually are pretty well in sync. If your total was less than 400, then you are almost certainly benefit from therapy.


I got my numbers in some other form of units, I can't remember the numbers anymore, but at the time I googled it up and found that it was in the normal range, slightly higher than average - except I will say that at the time I actually had my bloodwork done I'd been supplementing with a male vitality/performance vitamin, had also been lifting weight for a while and probably had more testosterone flowing through me than at any other period during the last half a decade, still felt lethargic, tired, depressed, and somewhat apathetic with life, but with everything going on in life it was hard to nail down a cause. But currently things have been more consistent and stable, and it feels like a bit of a rut.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm feeling so depressed about this. I just want to go home and go to bed by myself and stay there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm feeling so depressed about this. I just want to go home and go to bed by myself and stay there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are reasons to be optimistic. With his low level of 350, I'm optimistic that you both could see improvements in several aspects of his life, include his sexual appetite.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

If he will do it, if we can find something that works. He hardly ever initiates and I'm so tired of rejection and so tired of crap like towels being more important than me. I don't have it in me to initiate anymore, I feel like I'm begging my spouse to want me and I'm tired of it. 
I don't really enjoy masturbation anymore, it just feels so empty. 
I don't know why I am getting so down and negative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

diwali,
Another book for you both to read:

Amazon.com: The Sex-Starved Marriage: Boosting Your Marriage Libido: A Couple's Guide (9780743227339): Michele Weiner Davis: Books


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> If he will do it, if we can find something that works. He hardly ever initiates and I'm so tired of rejection and so tired of crap like towels being more important than me. I don't have it in me to initiate anymore, I feel like I'm begging my spouse to want me and I'm tired of it.
> I don't really enjoy masturbation anymore, it just feels so empty.
> I don't know why I am getting so down and negative.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You feelings about being 'down and negative' simply stem from the fact that you do not feel wanted/needed/attractive to your spouse and they are normal feeling in this circumstance.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. In my head I know it's got to be biological but emotionally it feels like hell. We have been together two and a half years. I love him so much and I feel like I finally find a great guy and then this. I went through so much with my first marriage and I just feel like this is so unfair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm tired of reading books. He needs to read a book. He won't even look at the books our therapist game us. He has "desire and intimacy" on his kindle app and has only read the first chapter. 
Yesterday I logged back on to my old yahoo chat account and saw a guy on there I hooked up with. And I just thought my
god, I'm fairly sure he would f*ck me like an animal at a moment's notice and here I am with a man who cares more about towels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I'm tired of reading books. He needs to read a book. He won't even look at the books our therapist game us. He has "desire and intimacy" on his kindle app and has only read the first chapter.
> Yesterday I logged back on to my old yahoo chat account and saw a guy on there I hooked up with. And I just thought my
> god, I'm fairly sure he would f*ck me like an animal at a moment's notice and here I am with a man who cares more about towels.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whoa, diwali, pull yourself back right now... you logged onto yahoo specifically to get some attention. But then if you want to live up to your part of a failed marriage by all means chat up with this ex prick with legs. If you think your H is not being much of a man now, just wait until you see how pathetic he looks when you go out just to get nailed like an animal by some ahole who has not had to try to make a relationship work. So what your H is being anal about his towels, that is simply indicative of his own frustrations, of which you even considering the thoughts you are (hooking up with an ex) are probably being a large part of. You need to work on this together, your H is in a funk and can't do it alone he needs you to throw him a lifeline and help him get his self-worth back, so that when you go through the issues you alone will inevitably face someday you've invested in the love bank and will have a strong healthy H who will throw you the lifeline you will need. c'mon lady you are better than that, your H needs your help - and yes he needs to help himself primarily, but I guarantee you (cause it happened in my marriage exactly like this) any resentment or reluctance about being the strong one right now will kill your relationship. No one said it is easy to be selfless, but if you ever want to have a permanent relationship that is the hard work you have to do.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not trying to hook up with him. It's just pathetic that I feel unattractive and unsexy to the man I love and married when there are stupid guys out there who would appreciate me. It just feels like I can't win. I can never have love and sex at the same time. I guess part of me is thinking this isn't going to work out. He just doesn't seem to understand the depth and seriousness of this. I don't know how to get through to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

You started this thread with a good idea of a large contribution to the problem, have identified an issue and have gotten some hopeful advice then you suddenly turn to selfish thoughts this is all about you. It isn't its about your H and a loss of a part of him that he probably has yet to fully realize (his asexuality). If he does, and you work through this, and he sees a uroligist for a full workup and he gets testosterone injections, he will most certainly have a very big factor taken care of - and if you get past this things will be fine, so there is no point letting yourself dwell on all the missing passion right now, knowing it is not working.

I don't how you are going to get through to him either, but it will take something different than what you've already tried. Have you put divorce on the table if he refuses to work on fixing this problem?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been trying to make it about him for a year now. He didn't like renting, I made it my mission to buy a house so he would be happy, so he could be closer to his kids, cut his commute in half, and be able to be a home owner again and fix things himself. I worked so hard to get my credit score up, to look for houses with a sprained ankle, to take out the loan on my own with my income and my credit. So he could be happy and have a better life.
I moved my daughter into a different school district even though she had already moved four times and is 8. That is how much I wanted him to be happy, to be less stressed, to have a better life.
I have suggested he get into counseling. I begged him actually. He went through his EAP and after the 3rd time said things are better now and it seemed like they didn't do any deep work on anything. 
I got him to go to counseling with his kids. I help him figure out better ways to discipline the kids and how to get along with them better. I talk to his kids at great length and spend time with them so they will all be happier. 
I come up with books he won't read. He refuses to use his shorter commute as a way to get more sleep and insists he needs to get up that early. 
I have bent over backwards, I have gone to marriage counseling, I have talked and talked and cried and yelled and begged. 
So I'm sorry if I'm having a pity party for one day about the fact that my husband has no sex drive and seems ambivalent about getting treatment. I said earlier I don't know why I'm getting so upset about it. Maybe because I have realized everything I've done hasn't changed a goddam thing. 
I even told him last night even if he gets treatment for T and we have a great sex life I still think it would be good for him to go to real long term IC because he claims he can't stop worrying about things. He didn't really have a response to that. 
And if you wonder why I was In charge of the house stuff it was because I work in a related industry and his credit isn't good enough to get a loan for the next year or so. 
Also he has had bad headaches and I have gone with him to appointments, given him advice and shut my mouth when they put him on antidepressants for it even though I has a feeling it would be bad. I dealt with seeing him turn into a zombie almost for two months. 
I get to be selfish in my head for one day I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like he's always successfully been able to thwart actually dealing with it by deflecting the attention to other issues: where to live, commuting, credit scores etc etc.

There is a piece missing that he refuses to acknowledge because it is too painful to think of - what if he is actually just happy to be asexual, why should it lead to the loss of everything he loves? Of course if he loves you he should want you to feel fulfilled, but perhaps he doesn't believe he is even able to, and the thought of divorce means losing you to some other man?

I really am curious right now, in dealing with my own recent understandings of asexuality - but I think it really does start with the reasons he is low testosterone - lifestyle... he has been relegated to the role of maintaining nice towels and linens, being an available parent and sacrificing any wants and needs of his own. These are very emasculating traits, trying to be responsible and also trying to maintain his masculinity is no easy feat, one I personally have found so challenging. Along with losing interest in sex I also lost interest in doing guy things, doing my own thing, its like I identified as being a dad, and that for me is such a big libido killer, and along with loss of libido goes a large part of what a typical man identifies himself as. When my W cheated and left I was actually SO jealous of her that she could just go out and get F'd, she didn't have to pursue, or perform, she just had to let herself be seen and follow some guy's lead. And like your H seems to me, I am so afraid to lead right now, I think its why I also hate dance so much, and society in general, because there is so much pressure for a man "to lead". Maybe your H has just crumbled under that pressure.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know because he only sees his kids every other weekend and once a week. He is there for my daughter but I do most of her care. 
I told him last night I have given up on making him happy in a codependent way. He has to figure it out for himself. If he is still wounded from his divorce then get into serious IC. And yes his ex acted like a big ***** and I think that has something to do with it. 
I don't consider divorce an option but I don't know what else to do. I don't think an open marriage would be ok with him, and I think I would feel more empty anyway. 
At MC next time I'm going to suggest that he get treatment for his hormones from an expert and get a recommendation and that he start intense real IC to deal with his issues with his divorce, ex, and kids. If he is too in denial to talk about it in IC and wants to keep rugs weeping then I'm happy to talk about it in MC. It needs to be dealt with. 
I think he did feel bad that she could just go out and find someone in one night and it took him awhile. He isn't the kind of guy who has game, he doesn't know how to pick up women. He made all the big mistakes in bars and I'm sure came off like a psycho. 
I thought when we got together the fact that our sex life was so amazing and I thought he was so incredible and gifted in bed would be enough. But old wounds I guess still
hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks you guys for listening and responding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snipey (Aug 16, 2012)

there are so many reasons and things for a low sex drives ect..
but there are some really good ways for a man to increase T levels natraully that will benifit him in other ways too.
some times I train hard and if I'm training for muscle grouth I will try to boost my T up. Also dead against steroids and other ways but if you do it natraully there is less side effects and it lasts longer too.
check this website out there is a lot of good info on there.

Increase Testosterone

heres a list of things that I find work well.
*Get more sleep.
*workout (doing compound moves shoot t levels up more)
*lose a bit of bodyfat
*take ZMA before going to sleep (zinc magnesium asphatate) (diet suppliment
*try to become sexaully aroused( might be a prob for him)
*tribulis (its some herbal T booster comes from some plant or something when I took this I noticed good ressults and it did make very horny too my wife told me to stop taking it though 

hope this helps.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally work for a urologist and we deal with hypogonadism on a daily basis. The normal range for testosterone in our lab is 199-1200. Once a level hits around 350-400, the doctor will not typically treat. 

He will however treat if a patient insists upon it, and are below the 400 mark. He doesn't feel it is necessary, but he isn't one to argue if the patient really believe that it is going to improve his condition. It won't hurt to speak to a doctor, and do your research with your insurnace company prior to going to the doctor. The doctor's offices don't know what is going to be covered and testosterone medications are some of the worst to get covered and most expensive after insurnace when it comes to copays. My suggestion based on experience is just to go with the injections. They can be given between 2-6 weeks apart depending on levels, the doctor etc.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Good news, I got my Androlgel refilled today. And it didn't even take a full on hostage situation like it usually does. 

Death to Caremark. Death to CVS.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Good news, I got my Androlgel refilled today. And it didn't even take a full on hostage situation like it usually does.
> 
> Death to Caremark. Death to CVS.


LOL, you know what I am talking about then. Do you have to deal with prior auths every month/3 months? That's my least favorite part of my job.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm tired of reading books. He needs to read a book. He won't even look at the books our therapist game us. He has "desire and intimacy" on his kindle app and has only read the first chapter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Diwali, before you give up on books completely, I think you and your H should read the Morgenstaler book (Testosterone for Life). Seriously. Run, don't walk (with your typing fingers) and click 'Buy It Now' on Amazon.com. Tell your H if he reads only one book this month it should be that one for the good of your marriage. The reason is that then the author, a Harvard M.D. and urology professor would be telling your H what he needs to know, rather than him feeling that his wife (a non-expert) is telling him what to do. Most guys don't like relationship-oriented books, but this one is more medical so you'd have a better chance of your H actually reading it.

Keep asking for referrals until you find a doc willing to test for 'free T' (not just T) and if free T is low, willing to prescribe injections (which is cheapest and works for more men than Androgel). Find a doc that will treat based on symptoms not only one test number (though of course the free T number is a big factor in the decision of whether treatment is needed). 

Your H ideally needs more than just his T tested. He should have his estradiol, thyroid, prolactin, LH, hemoglobin checked as well. Maybe liver and kidney function markers too (those are probably checked each year in the standard blood tests at his yearly physical, but if not, get them checked.) It might turn out that some other factor than T is involved. It is so important to find a doc who will is willing to investigate thoroughly and take this issue seriously.

If your H is still on antidepressants, that could be causing the problem. Many of them suppress libido.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Tikii said:


> LOL, you know what I am talking about then. Do you have to deal with prior auths every month/3 months? That's my least favorite part of my job.


Why don't you switch to injections then? If your doc or nurse practitioner teaches your to self inject (if you don't have to go into the office for injections), it may just cost $30-40 per month which you could probably just pay the full cost yourself and not even bother with insurance. During the first few months you'd have to pay for blood tests every 6 weeks or so until you've find the right dosage, but once you've settled on a good dosage that works for you, you'd only need to have a blood test yearly and get your prescription updated yearly at your physical.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Lon said:


> I specifically asked my doc last year to check my T levels, but as far as I could tell from his explanation and the lab result sheets, he only requested total levels and not free or the other hormones that affect androgen levels.
> 
> I started a porn moratorium several months ago, and for the most part have not slipped up at all, it has been almost 2 months since I've sought it or given it any thought and what it feels like is pure asexuality and I hate it. I can't even remember having a good stiffie for atleast a month, I was able to pleasure myself a few weeks ago, but it was a lot of work and stimulation for a few seconds of pleasure, and I haven't felt like it is worth it at all soon.


Lon, I think you need to be more proactive about your health. You say "I asked my doctor last year..'' - that sounds pretty passive. If I were you, I'd be insisting on getting a free T test and insisting on getting it 'this week'. If my doc said no, I'd ask for a referral to someone who specializes in male hormones. This is your life. Do you really want to spend months or years in this situation when there might be a somewhat simple solution? Of course your issue could be something besides or in addition to low T, that's why you need several tests initially as mentioned in my earlier post.

Your case does sound almost like a classic case of low T, from what you've described.

I think avoiding porn is very wise, but I don't think avoiding masturbation is good for you when you don't have a regular sexual partner. Libido is fluid and you can get it back, but it is somewhat a case of 'use it or lose it'. I think self-stimulation without the use of porn would be a good idea. You don't want to get to overly accustomed to your hand (firmer grip that is different than a V and only your own ideal rhythm) and just one way of climaxing, so maybe find a way to change it up, maybe buy a 'Fleshlight' or something.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We are going to try vitamins, supplements and exercise. He is trying to add produce to his diet as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I meant to add that he wants to get a full hormone work up and physical just in case but I think we are going to focus on natural methods first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I meant to add that he wants to get a full hormone work up and physical just in case but I think we are going to focus on natural methods first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Testosterone itself is not 'unnatural'. The T you get in most supplements is bioidentical to what your body makes, but your H's body is not making as much as it should. Yes it is not natural to add more via injection, but neither is it very 'natural' to take vitamin supplements. Testosterone is not a drug or a medicine but is a substance your body makes and needs. It is probably safer than 'herbal supplements' you might buy from a natural foods place - nutritional supplements don't have to go through FDA testing or good manufacturing practice checks. 

According to the Morgentaler book, there is no evidence to show that any of those 'supplements' or nutritional changes are effective at raising T levels. 

I don't get it. In yesterday's posts you said you are crying and at wit's end and your marriage is in trouble. You say you feel pathetic, unloved, your marriage isn't working, you are tempted by other men, and your H doesn't understand the 'depth and seriousness' of the situation.

But in spite of all this, you are not willing to buy or read an expert M.D.'s book on the subject of Testosterone, and you say are instead going with the approach of untested supplements and nutritional approaches that probably will not work, or if they do help at all, it will be a very minor effect.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

And yet numerous other posters here are saying they used vitamins and supplements with a lot of luck. I guess I'm saying this isn't up to me and I can't force him to do anything you know? 
I didn't say I wouldn't read the book. I wanted to thank you for suggesting it actually. In going to suggest it to him but again I can't force him to do anything. 
I think it's really hard for me and I'm over reacting because my ex has a severe thyroid disorder that could have killed him or put him in a coma. I knew something was wrong for six months and begged him to go to a dr. He wouldn't go and finally had to go for something else. They found a goiter and they said with his levels he should be dead, in a coma, or tried to kill himself. 
Over the next three years he completely blew off the severity of his illness,didn't care what effects it had on those around him, wouldn't go get his levels checked, would go for days without a refill and get very sick, wouldn't take responsibility for any part of it. 
And omg that's why I'm freaking out and depressed and having a sh*tfit. Thanks you guys for putting up with my craziness. I could go on and on about what happened but suffice to say it was a major reason for a change in his personality and a major reason for the breakdown of our marriage. 
I used to read books about his disease and read forums and try to help and he just didn't care. He just didn't want to deal
with it. 
I think when you recommended that book it just hit me and all felt so familiar. 
Sometimes I hate that this stuff haunts me. I know he is such a better man than my ex and he's not going to be passive or irresponsible, it just dragged me way back into the past like a nightmare. 
Omg thank you guys for talking this out. I feel so much better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also btw he isn't on antidepressants anymore thank god!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

You can take all of the test boosters and 'natural' methods you want, but you'll just be waiting money. And I agree with the earlier post - test therapy is natural, per say. It's produced in your body. 

Isn't it funny how all of us here are in total agreement that test levels that are low should be addressed but how can we be so sure that athletes such as Lance didn't have a similar situation? The media has demonized it so much, it's ridiculous. Test inj have made me do a total turnaround with my life, basically, and drop all bad habits and adopt only good,ones. I feel so good about myself that I want,to perfect everything.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

I also have a husband with low total T and I'm trying to convince him to get the full set of tests. It is much easier to read and learn about this stuff myself than it is to convince him. I have no idea if he will end up agreeing to tests and possible T supplementation. He said he would consider it. My H already takes vitamins, exercises a lot, and eats right. So we don't have a lot else to try. I don't think he'd try an herbal supplement. 

For many years I've felt unattractive and unwanted and it is only since the beginning of the year that I realized it might be a case of low T. It took me many months to get up the nerve to talk to him about it.

Diwali please kept us posted on what you try and what helps if anything.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Tikii said:


> LOL, you know what I am talking about then. Do you have to deal with prior auths every month/3 months? That's my least favorite part of my job.


Caremark times the refills to THE day or a week or so after it runs out. Then they can't understand what the price is supposed to be. I've been quoted $30 to $1,600 for the same prescription in a two or three day span. Also they shorted me on 2 mail ins because they filled it/read it incorrectly - the scripts clearly says 1 tablet 2 times a day for 90 days. So they gave me 90 tabs for a 90 supply for each one. And then if I get another pair of prescription to backfill the ones they screwed up they accuse me of doctor shopping and refuse to fill those too. 

Then CVS for their part are a bunch of idiots. They have managed to fill 4 of prescriptions wrong in a 4 month period. And you have to ask all the 'magic' questions because they never volunteer any information. Such as "Will insurance pay for this today or are you just filling it and not filing a claim or what?

I really don't need this headache, not with a bunch of psychotropic drugs I have to take at REGULAR times. They're a herd of stupid bovine drones I swear I'm going to leap over the counter at some point.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In summary unless your husband has prostate cancer or breast cancer there aren't many side effects. Some more body hair and you have to monitor for hematocrit (overabundance of red blood cells). Almost all of the warnings for Androgel are for OTHER people picking up a dose off a man's skin.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He has like no body hair anyway so if he got some it wouldn't be a big deal. 
We went to MC today. She recommended a urologist and he said that he is willing to go. Hallelujah!!! 
She assuaged his fears about becoming too aggressive and changing his personality for the worse. 
Also we talked about how he worries constantly and can't stop. She pulled her colleague out of his office to talk to us. He was so gracious and amazing. He's a psychiatrist and he is giving people a precursor to serotonin that they have found some people can't genetically make that leads to depression and anxiety. 
We both have appointments to see him. I'm on antidepressants and want to lower or get off of them. 
Also we talked about him dealing with his ex better. MC thinks the ex is borderline and recommended books to help manage her. I know she is a major source of stress for him. 
So he is going to the psych first and in the meantime check into the urologist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kari I'm sorry you have to go through this. I told mine that this could lead to bone loss and I think it hit home. 
I hope he agrees to treatment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Diwali, this is really great news that your H is seeking help for his issues and getting tested. Hopefully he will ask for a free T level test not just total T level. I hope the new psychiatrist is aware of the libido issue so doesn't give your H a drug that will make libido worse. There are some antidepressants that don't have bad effects on libido such as Wellbutrin. Many do suppress libido so be sure to ask about it.

My H is willing to get tested but not 'for a few months' at his yearly physical. So I need to be patient. My H know nows my concerns and is upset by them since he feels there is no problem. I have to give him a few months to see what he does now that he knows my feelings. He is very uneasy after any type of serious conversation about feelings so I just can't put him through that very often.

I very interested in what happens in your case because it is so much like mine so please give us occasional updates on your progress or setbacks.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Runs Like Dog, have the T supplements helped you improve your libido? Can you describe the before vs after frequency of desire? How long have been on supplements, and which forms have you tried e.g. shots vs Androgel? Have you adjusted your dose based on how well it seemed to be working or side effects? Do you have your estradiol checked and free T checked regularly, not just total T?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes the psych is aware. I think it takes men longer sometimes to take action when it comes to hormones. We are so used to dealing with hormones from an early age, it's just a normal thing for us to take birth control or talk about HRT or feeling hormonal. 
I'm so glad he is taking action.
I'm not sure why but he seems happier, it seems like we are closer now. He was being very nice and romantic all weekend and we had sex last night. Usually it's at least a week in between but it's only been three days so I guess there's a placebo effect going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Getting lots of sun and vitamin D will boost T levels.

Zinc is beneficial also.

If I do heavy work all day, especially outside my T levels seem to increase. Over working/training obviously has the opposite effect though.

Guess that's one reason why construction workers find it hard to restrain themselves when a fine woman strolls by their work-site.


----------

